# 2011 ASA dates



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

We were talking about this yesterday at a shoot!!!! You ROCK!!! Thanks for the info....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You're welcome!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So I am guy but thanks, I was trying to find them last night.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well guess I can't view it, when and where is the first one of the year?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Pro/Am Location 2011 Dates 
Newberry, FL Feb 4 – 6 
TBD Mar 4 – 6 
Paris, TX Apr 1 – 3 
Augusta, GA Apr 29 - May 1 
London, KY June 3 – 5 
Metropolis, IL June 24 – 26 
ASA Classic July 28 - 31 





How's that? :darkbeer:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Ma'am


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

Is the classic going to be in Louisianna again next year?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

pop-up addict said:


> Is the classic going to be in Louisianna again next year?


I heard they have a 3 year contract at that location..I hope it is not the classic...it was too hot there.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I heard they have a 3 year contract at that location..I hope it is not the classic...it was too hot there.


The latest rumor I heard is 3 years for that location but not at that time. Maybe the 2nd shoot of the year??? I guess for now it is just wait and see.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Right now I don't care if I ever shoot again...I am just now starting to feel normal again...lol...that heat completely sucked my will to live!!


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

You big sissy!!!! lol.....only kidding....it was really hot there even for a Texas girl!!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

TN- archerychic said:


> The latest rumor I heard is 3 years for that location but not at that time. Maybe the 2nd shoot of the year??? I guess for now it is just wait and see.


I just gotta add that I hope it is not the 2nd shoot, that would be murder for some people to make it then turn around for texas.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be so good if it was the 2nd shoot, that way it wont be so hott. It was horriable and couldnt see the targets hardly at all.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

It's normally not that hot, Louisiana and Arkansas are having a hotter than usual summer. I thought they had a nice shoot, and the darkness wasn't that bad. But then, I'm used to shooting dark tunnels as several bow clubs along the Arkansas River have the same shooting conditions. That un-level ground sort of threw me a curve ball, though. I have to say, I did hear a lot of whining and complaning.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I am hoping to hit some of the ASA's this coming year. Haven't done it before. I shoot hunter class in IBO. Where should I start in ASA?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

LadyBowhunter63 said:


> It's normally not that hot, Louisiana and Arkansas are having a hotter than usual summer. I thought they had a nice shoot, and the darkness wasn't that bad. But then, I'm used to shooting dark tunnels as several bow clubs along the Arkansas River have the same shooting conditions. That un-level ground sort of threw me a curve ball, though. I have to say, I did hear a lot of whining and complaning.


I loved the terrain and yep it was dark tunnels but hey, that is what archery is all about!!! I just hated the heat but I have an office job...I hate heat...lol


----------

